
Whonix: A High Security Method of Surfing the Internet - yarapavan
https://www.whonix.org/
======
yarapavan
Whonix is a desktop operating system designed for advanced security and
privacy. Whonix mitigates the threat of common attack vectors while
maintaining usability. Online anonymity is realized via fail-safe, automatic,
and desktop-wide use of the Tor network. A heavily reconfigured Debian base is
run inside multiple virtual machines, providing a substantial layer of
protection from malware and IP address leaks. Commonly used applications are
pre-installed and safely pre-configured for immediate use. The user is not
jeopardized by installing additional applications or personalizing the
desktop. Whonix is under active development and is the only operating system
designed to be run inside a VM and paired with Tor.

